# Another fine dove shoot



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Headed back out today to take advantage of the extra day off and try to snag a few more tasy MoDo's We were able to shoot a couple early that came in to our decoys but it was much slower this morning than the opener was for us. Today it took us most of the day to bag a 2 gun limit. We had to do a good bit of hiking and driving around to various spots jump shooting the few that were still in the valley. While we were out there we ran into the same fish cop that checked our birds on the opener. He again checked our birds today and then asked if he could donate a couple of sharptails to us. He had just stopped a couple guys up the road that had killed 2 sharpies and claimed they thought them to be blue grouse. Whether they really thought that or were just trying to wiggle out of a poaching ticket I suppose doesnt matter. They did get that ticket according to the officer and we got to take home the goruse.

[attachment=0:2i939ggo]2012 Dove day 2.jpg[/attachment:2i939ggo]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice mess of doves.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> .... Today it took us most of the day to bag a 2 gun limit. We had to do a good bit of hiking and driving around


Looks like you fellers had a really fun hunt but I just wanted to remind hunters that when hunting with a friend or group that individual hunters must stop shooting when they fill their personal daily bag limit. Many hunters still believe that the "group" has a daily bag limit and all hunters can continue shooting until that total number of birds has been harvested. An emphases has been put on stopping this type of group(party) hunting. To avoid any questions while in the field, keep your birds separate from the other hunter's harvest. DO NOT pile or bunch the birds together at ANY TIME. In the case where you may both shoot the same bird, one of you must officially add it to their pile and count it as part of their daily bag limit.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Do I smell bacon or is it just the internet police?



BPturkeys said:


> DO NOT pile or bunch the birds together at ANY TIME.


I don't party hunt or condone party hunting, but I don't recall a law that states no hero shots with combined limits on a single tailgate. I also don't know of a law that says birds can't be piled in a single location. It is fine if you follow your rule and make others in your hunting party follow your rule, but I love a pic showing the combined efforts of several people hunting hard. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well Toast, I couldn't agree more with you about the picture...a good old tailgate shot is a classic that we all enjoy. My only point was a reminder about the latest push by the law enforcement people. They have and will continue to write citations when party hunting is suspected and they discover birds "piled". You're right, there is no law saying you can't pile the birds in one big heap, or put them in only one guys back pac, or only in one cooler, or throw them in a pile in the bottom of your airboat, I am just saying that it can and will be used successfully as evidence against you supporting their argument that you were party hunting. But hell, if you think the law is wrong, by all means go ahead and continue to pile your birds...that 'll teach 'em that they can't mess with us hunters.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> But hell, if you think the law is wrong, by all means go ahead and continue to pile your birds...


Piling birds from multiple hunters has nothing to do with the law, there is no law about congregating birds from multiple hunters in a single spot. Unless they have evidence to support you taking more than your limit of birds, or you have more than your limit on your person without other hunters there won't be a citation. So I will continue to pile my birds and have confidence I will not be issued a citation for the above described piling. BTW, why did you even bring this topic up? His post had nothing to do with party hunting.

I am the self appointed police of the internet policing task force. We need more policing of the policing going on.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Why would you come back so aggressively over me simply trying to give a little friendly advise that might save some Innocent hunter a ticket. For haven sakes, are you just angry about something or just having a bad day. Suggesting that I am some sort of cop or self appointed "Internet police" and that I need to be "policed". I knew, or felt pretty sure that Tigerpincer wasn't party hunting but his use of the phase "2 gun limit" made me a little nervous. I guess maybe I should just keep my mouth shut cause it seems as if no matter what you say on this forum there is somebody that challenges you. Toast, you have a nice day and a good rest of your life.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I wouldn't classify my response as aggressive, I thought it was mild. Your post came across to me as attacking tiger prince and then proceeding to lecture some fact infused with opinion presented as fact. I called you on it and now you don't want to be my friend. Just another day at the forum.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Now now children...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

More doves,less B.S. :roll:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I just arrived home from a fantastic week of archery elk hunting to see all the hubub.

Just to be clear, We were not party hunting. I shot my limit he shot his limit. However with a good population of UCD's where we hunt one can limit on mourning doves and still hunt for UCD's. I appologize if my wording gave the wrong impression but a 2 gun limit meant to me that 2 guys each shot their respectvie limits.

On another note just to clarify its not Tiger Prince. Its TigerPincer. I was born in 1974 year of the Tiger according to the chinese zodiac. I was also born the end of June meaning I am a cancer represented by a crab. A crab claw is also known as a pincer.

not Tiger Prince or TigerPrancer as some have hunmorously suggested in the past making jabs at my sexual orientation.


----------

